# J3301 for medicare



## stephx11 (Apr 17, 2012)

Hello,
just to clarify something, I know the J3301 is now requiring info to be on claim for Medicare, should we be putting something specific, if its 40MG bottle should we be putting that or leave it at 10 since that is what HCPCS says the code is.. any help would be great!


----------



## lnbryant (Apr 17, 2012)

If we do 40mg of kenolog we bill J3301 x 4, one unit per 10 mg. Is that what you were asking?


----------



## stephx11 (Apr 17, 2012)

sort of, Medicare is now requiring more info in the proc description line, otherwise the claim kicks out, so do we do the 40mg or kenalog 10mg in the description line?


----------



## Sara82 (Apr 18, 2012)

kenelog 10 mg


----------

